# كام من 10 !!!!



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

*بقالى يومين بفكر فى حاجه غريبه جداااا
عماله أحاول اقيم حياتى واترجمها لرقم على 10
يعنى بحاول اعرف بالظبط أنا لو قيمة اللى المفروض احققه فى حياتى بتساوى 10 بكل مجالاتها على المستوى الروحى والا جتماعى والثقافى وخلافه ..  عاوزه اعرف انا وصلت لكام لحد دلوقتى .
يمكن اللى يفكر فى كده يكون محبط لانه محققش كل اللى بيتمناه ويمكن العكس ممكن تكون دى حالة رضا ومحاولة للاحساس بنتيجه حلوه وصلنالها ويمكن كمان  تكون وقفه مع النفس ومطالبتها بتقديم كشف حساب عن فتره عدت  .
انا عن نفسى احترت كتيييير أدى لنفسى كام من 10 
أوقات قلت 3 ويمكن 4 
يمكن يكون رقم صغير
بس مش مهم لسه عندى فرصه أنى احقق رقم كويس من 10
يا ترى فى حد منكوا فكر فى كده زيى ويا ترى ادى لنفسه كام  ؟؟
فكر كويس قبل ما ترد .. الموضوع مش سهل زى ما أنت متصور  ..ده محتاج تفكير فى كل حاجه عملتها فى عمرك اللى فات كله
 بس مهما كان قيمة اللى وصلناله مش كتيييير بلاش نقسى على نفسنا .. لسه فى بكره نقدر نعمل فيه كتيييير واكتر بكتيييير من اللى وصلناله امبارح .
فى أنتظار ردودكم الجميله :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2009)

بس انا شايفاكى دونا نبيل  10 على10

بنت جميلة وذكية وملتزمة وظريفة واعتقد ناجحة فى حياتك 
واحلى حاجة عجبانى فيكى 
حزمك اللى بينساب بمنتهى النعومة 
انا حزمى بيكون صريح بزيادة وعنيف 
لذا نعومة حزمك بجد هاحاول اتعلم منها 
والحقيقة فيكى صفات حلوة تانية بس انا لسة جديدة  هنا


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2009)

:smi411:

نسيت اقول 
احلى صباح لاجمل دونا نبيل


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> بس انا شايفاكى دونا نبيل  10 على10
> 
> بنت جميلة وذكية وملتزمة وظريفة واعتقد ناجحة فى حياتك
> واحلى حاجة عجبانى فيكى
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على ردك الجميل بس مش يمكن كل اللى انتى شايفاه جميل فيا ده ( لو كان صح يعنى ) مش يمكن ده كله درجه من ال 3 اللى قيمت بيها نفسى ههههه .
وعلى فكره نقطه الحزم بنعومه دى بعترف انى اكتسبتها من وجودى بالمنتدى لانها معادله صعبه جدااااا أنك تكونى فى موقع مسئوليه وفى نفس الوقت تكونى محبوبه ومتخسريش حد .
وبعدييييين تعالى هنا يا هرابه فييييييييييييين تقيييييييييمك لنفسك :t9:
مستنيه انا اشوفك اديتى نفسك كام على 10 :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2009)

*ممكن يكون 2 من 10 مش لانى معملتش حاجه لا لانى لسه قدامى حاجات كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا هتتعمل*


*ميرسى دونا على الموضوع الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2009)

على فكرة السؤال صعب بجد 
وفى منتهى العمق رغم بساطتة 
وجمال دونا نبيل فى طرحة بنعومة 
بغير ما تصدم القارىء زى ما بعمل انا 


وكيف يفتى ودونا نبيل فى المنتدى 
الادب حلو 
بس فية حاجات جميلة بتعلمها منكم كلكم 
حقيقى مش تواضع


----------



## zama (18 يوليو 2009)

الحقيقة الموضوع حلو ومهم ولكن عميق أوى ..

وأنا رأيئ دايما أن الأنسان لازم كل يوم لازم يحاسب نفسه قبل ما ينام ليعرف مدى المسافة بينه وبين أهدافه ..

الحقيقة عشان أدى نفسى تقييم اقرب للصحة والواقع بدون تعسف لنفسى وبدون محاباة لذاتى يبقى لازم أكون موضوعى جداً ..

حياة الأنسان مجالاتها عديدة مثل :

الجانب الأجتماعى والأخلاقى والروحى والعلمى والنفسى .. ممكن يكون فى جوانب تانية لكن أنا لما بقيم نفسى بقيمهم على أساس الجوانب دى بس ..

لكل جانب منهم درجتان فقط ليكون مجموع الكل 10 درجات ..

الجانب الأجتماعى عندى  1 من 2  فقط ..

الجانب الأخلاقى 1.5 من 2  فقط ..

الجانب الروحى  0.5  من 2 فقط ..

الجانب العلمى 0.5  من2 فقط .. لأن أهداف كتير لسه مش قادر أحققها  ..

الجانب النفسى  1 من 2 فقط ..  وده أعلى تقييم وصلتله فى نفسيتى  ..

*Total = 4.5  /10  ..*

أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل  ..

ويستحق التقييم ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :smi411:
> 
> نسيت اقول
> احلى صباح لاجمل دونا نبيل



*صبااااح الجماااال يا قمررر ومبسوطه بجد لمرورك المميز على موضوعى المتواضع :t4:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *ممكن يكون 2 من 10 مش لانى معملتش حاجه لا لانى لسه قدامى حاجات كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا هتتعمل*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى دونا على الموضوع الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك*​



*المهم انك تكون عارف فعلا ان قدامك كتيييير وتبدأ بسرعه علشان تجيب ال 10 من 10 
اسعدنى مرورك يا مينا وربنا يوفقك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> على فكرة السؤال صعب بجد
> وفى منتهى العمق رغم بساطتة
> وجمال دونا نبيل فى طرحة بنعومة
> بغير ما تصدم القارىء زى ما بعمل انا
> ...


*
هرابه بجداره هههههه
على العموم يكفى ان فكرة موضوعى وصلتلك  وأتمنى متابعتك يا قمررر لان ده بجد هيسعدنى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة الموضوع حلو ومهم ولكن عميق أوى ..
> 
> وأنا رأيئ دايما أن الأنسان لازم كل يوم لازم يحاسب نفسه قبل ما ينام ليعرف مدى المسافة بينه وبين أهدافه ..
> 
> ...



*رد مميز يا مينا بيدل على شخص واثق من خطواته وعارف هدفه وبيسعى لتحقيقه
ميرسى على ردك وربنا يوفقك  
اشكرك على التقييم*


----------



## monmooon (18 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداً يا دونا 
بلنسبه لتقيمي لنفسي 
انا مش حاسه اني هعدى في التقييم ده لحد 1 من العشرة 
بس هفكر تاني يمكن تزيد شويه هههههههه
موضوع رائع وسؤال صعب 
ربنا يخليكي يادونا 
ويباركك​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداً يا دونا
> بلنسبه لتقيمي لنفسي
> انا مش حاسه اني هعدى في التقييم ده لحد 1 من العشرة
> بس هفكر تاني يمكن تزيد شويه هههههههه
> ...



*رغم ان تقييمك اكيد فى قساوه على نفسك شويه لكن ممكن كمان يكون دافع انك تفكرى تزودى من اهتمامك بكل مجالات حياتك 
منتظره تيجى تقوليلى ان درجاتك زادت عن كده والا هحرمك من اعمال السنه هههههه
ميرسى يا قمرر على مشاركتك وربنا يوفقك *


----------



## zezza (18 يوليو 2009)

يا خبر ابيض 
الصراحة يا دوندون لما فكرت لاقيت نفسى محتاجة اصلح حاجات كتير قوى 
و محتاجة اعمل و احقق حاجات اكتر 
بجد موضوع عميق جدا جدا 
يعنى لو اخد تقيم على حياتى يبقى 2.5  
ربنا يساعدنى احسن من نفسى 
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع المهم ..ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> يا خبر ابيض
> الصراحة يا دوندون لما فكرت لاقيت نفسى محتاجة اصلح حاجات كتير قوى
> و محتاجة اعمل و احقق حاجات اكتر
> بجد موضوع عميق جدا جدا
> ...



*ده بداية نجاح اى مشوار ان الانسان يعرف انه ناقصه حاجات معطلاه عن نجاحه
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يوفقك *


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2009)

*مش بكام من 10 
اهم حاجة ان الواحد يكون راضى عن اللى بيعمله 
ويكون عنده طموح انه يوصل لمستوى عالى فى كافة المجالات  سواء دينيا او اجتماعيا او ماديا او اى مجال 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *مش بكام من 10
> اهم حاجة ان الواحد يكون راضى عن اللى بيعمله
> ويكون عنده طموح انه يوصل لمستوى عالى فى كافة المجالات  سواء دينيا او اجتماعيا او ماديا او اى مجال
> *​


*
الرضا والطموح شىء جميل لكن للاسف مش كفايه لنجاح الانسان يا جوجو
والتقييم  ده علشان نعرف احنا ماشيين صح ولا لا
نورت يا  فندم *


----------



## SALVATION (18 يوليو 2009)

*



بس مهما كان قيمة اللى وصلناله مش كتيييير بلاش نقسى على نفسنا .. لسه فى بكره نقدر نعمل فيه كتيييير واكتر بكتيييير من اللى وصلناله امبارح .

أنقر للتوسيع...

ده الشيىء الوحيد اللى بيخلينا نتهاون ونقول لسه بدرى واحيانا بيكون فرصة
فكرنا كتيير يا دونا بس مش بالارقام واذا جت على الارقام 
انا اعطى نفسى ((-10)) مش قساوه على نفسى بس نتاج حياتى وماضية
اتمنى اكسر الرقم ده
اما بالنسبة لدونا اكيد هيه عرفة ووثقة من ان الكل يعطيها اعلى رقم بالفعل تستحقى  
احنا مش بنحسد ها
يسوع يحميكى دايما دونا انتى وكل اسرتك
تقبلى  مرورى*​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)

*انا بقول لنفسى صفر كويس*
*بس مش اى صفر*
*دة صفر كبييييييييييييير*
*يعنى حققت نجاح مبهر*
*لان ماحدا عندة صفر كبير مثلى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *
> ده الشيىء الوحيد اللى بيخلينا نتهاون ونقول لسه بدرى واحيانا بيكون فرصة
> فكرنا كتيير يا دونا بس مش بالارقام واذا جت على الارقام
> انا اعطى نفسى ((-10)) مش قساوه على نفسى بس نتاج حياتى وماضية
> ...



*مفيش مشكه اننا نكون لسه مش راضيين عن اللى وصلناله طالما فى بكره قدامنا نقدر نعمل فيه كتير بس المهم بلاش الاحباط الزياده لان نتيجته عكسيه دايماا 
وميرسى يا  تونى لرأيك ومجاملتك وربنا يعوض تعبك ويفرحنى بيك دايما *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *انا بقول لنفسى صفر كويس*
> *بس مش اى صفر*
> *دة صفر كبييييييييييييير*
> *يعنى حققت نجاح مبهر*
> *لان ماحدا عندة صفر كبير مثلى*​



*صباااااح الاحبااااااط :act23:
قال صفر كبيييييييير قال 
انت بالذات انا واثقه ان تقييمك لنفسك غلط
يلا راجع اجابتك قبل ما اسحب منك ورقة الامتحان هههههه
نورت الموضوع يا جوجو​*


----------



## vetaa (18 يوليو 2009)

*فعلا رغم بساطه الموضوع*
*لكنه عامل زى السهل الممتنع*
*موضوع صعب والتقييم اصعب بكتيييييير*

*بالنسبه ليكى انتى اصلا انتى عارفة راييى فيكى*
*وقد ايه افعالك جميله ومحتويه لاغلب اللى تعرفيهم*
*كملى وربنا هيسندك ومتجيش على نفسك بقى*

*تقييمى ليا بقى حقيقى صعب*
*وخصوصا الفتره دى حالتى يرثى لها*
*بس طول ما فى وحش اكيد فى حلووو*
*وربنا موجود ومعانا*

*حقيقى راااااااائع يا دودووووو*
*مواضيعك وافكارك جامده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *فعلا رغم بساطه الموضوع*
> *لكنه عامل زى السهل الممتنع*
> *موضوع صعب والتقييم اصعب بكتيييييير*
> 
> ...



*اولا شهادتك ليا مجرووحه يا هانم ومتنفعش خالص اساسا هههههه
وبالنسبه لك انا اعرف اقييمك اكتر ما اقدر اقييم نفسى بس مش هقول علشان الحسد ههههههه
 ميرسى يا غاليه على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يفرح قلبك :t4:*


----------



## white rose (18 يوليو 2009)

*اكيد يا دونا الموضوع مو سهل ابدا

متل ما قلتي : اولا : مو المهم الرقم 

المهم ياللي عملناه و ياللي نفكر نعملو

المهم كيف اللي حوالينا يشوفو يسوع فينا بكل الأشكال

بالنسبة لتقييمي لنفسي  ..!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

صدقيني ما بعرف ..... يمكن حتى ما بستاهل اي تقييم

بس بالنسبة الك .. انا من وقت ما دخلت المنتدى و انا ملاحظة محبة الكل الك 

و هاد معناه شي واحد .... انو تقييمك كبير و قلبك اكبر بكتير


يسلموا ايديك لهيك موضوع حلو متلك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

دونا

جميل يا دزنا موضوعك  لا بل مهم لا بل قيم

انما من الصعب الانسان يتكلم عن نفسه

لذا احب ان يقيمنى الاخرون..

ولقد حاولت جاهدا فلم اجد الا القليل..

لا اغعلم الرب وحده يعلم..

مشكورة ستنا كتير

بركة الرب ترعاك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يوليو 2009)

*السؤال كتير صعب
وفعلا محتاج تفكير كتير

بصراحة صعب انى اقيم نفسى
بس حاسة انى ممكن اكون 1 من 10
لانى لسة المشوار قدامى طويل

موضوع جمييل جدااا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *صباااااح الاحبااااااط :act23:​*
> *قال صفر كبيييييييير قال *
> *انت بالذات انا واثقه ان تقييمك لنفسك غلط*
> *يلا راجع اجابتك قبل ما اسحب منك ورقة الامتحان هههههه*
> ...


*هاد جواب نهائى*
*واسحبى الورقة على راحتك*
*التوفيق وعدم التوفيق من عند ربنا*
**​


----------



## shery_pro (18 يوليو 2009)

موضوع بجد عميق جدا انا اول مبدات اقرا فية قعدت شوية افكر والتفكير اخدنى بعيد جدا بجد اول موضوع اقراءة فى حياتى يخلينى افكر كدة
بس انا من نظرى المتواضعة ان الانسان ميقدرش يقيم نفسة بنفسة اكيد هيشوف ردود افعالة وتعاملة فى وجوة الناس اللى بيتعامل معاهم مش بس فى الناحية الاجتماعية لكن فى كل تقيم فى حياتى يعنى حياتى الروحية برضة بتبان فى تعاملى بالمجتمع
بجد موضوع يستاهل التقيم 10/10


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

حقا دونا نبيل
جقا جميل ان يحاول الانسان ان يقيم نفسة
ولكن الاجمل ان يقيم من خلال من حولة ومجتمعة
وليس من المنطق ان اعطى لنفسى درجات تقيمية مهما
كنت صادقا وواقعيا سأكون منحاذا لذاتى ولو حتى بنسبة بسيطة
والا كانت وزارة التعليم وفرت فلوس الدولة ولغت الامتحانات وتركت
لكل طالب الفرصة لتقييم نفسة :crazy_pil
وبالتالى ومن المنطق ان اقدم كشف حساب دورى عن حياتى من حيث
كيف كنت ... وكيف اصبحت ..... ماذا قدمت لاهلى ومجتمعى ..... نجاحاتى .... عثراتى.... طموحاتى المستقبلية ......... فقد اكون انسانا ناجحا ومحققا لكل طموحاتى ولكن على ان اسئل نفسى كيف حققت ذلك هل هو بمجهود ذاتى ام بمعاونة الاخرين ام على اجساد الاخرين وبالتالى هل سأستطيع ان اجيب على نفسى كيف تم ذلك ام ستكون الاجابة بل والتقييم الاوقع من مجتمعى ومن حولى
وهذا ليس معناة اننى لا احاول ان اقيم نفسى ولكنى اقول التقييم الحقيقى هو من خارج النفس 
والنجاح الحقيقى هو فى مدى استفادة المجتمع من نجاحى هذا
ودمتى بود


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *اكيد يا دونا الموضوع مو سهل ابدا
> 
> متل ما قلتي : اولا : مو المهم الرقم
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميله وبالتأكيد  انتى تستاهلى تقييم وعالى كمان لانك أنسانه مليئه بالمحبه وده كفايه
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> دونا
> 
> جميل يا د ونا موضوعك  لا بل مهم لا بل قيم
> 
> ...



*على فكره مش لازم نعتبر أن تقييم نفسنا لنفسنا أنه نوع من الغرور العكس هو الصحيح انا بعتبرها نوع من محاسبة النفس وتقديم كشف حساب عن نتايج تصرفاتنا 
ميرسى يا كليمووو على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *السؤال كتير صعب
> وفعلا محتاج تفكير كتير
> 
> بصراحة صعب انى اقيم نفسى
> ...



*عجبانى نظرة التفاؤل و انك شايفه أنه لسه عندك مشوار باذن المسيح هتقدرى فيه تحققى 10 على 10
ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *هاد جواب نهائى*
> *واسحبى الورقة على راحتك*
> *التوفيق وعدم التوفيق من عند ربنا*
> **​



*بالعند فيك هديلك وقت اضافى :act31:
ههههههه
ربنا يوفقك يا جوجو لانك بجد تستاهل كل الخير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2009)

shery_pro قال:


> موضوع بجد عميق جدا انا اول مبدات اقرا فية قعدت شوية افكر والتفكير اخدنى بعيد جدا بجد اول موضوع اقراءة فى حياتى يخلينى افكر كدة
> بس انا من نظرى المتواضعة ان الانسان ميقدرش يقيم نفسة بنفسة اكيد هيشوف ردود افعالة وتعاملة فى وجوة الناس اللى بيتعامل معاهم مش بس فى الناحية الاجتماعية لكن فى كل تقيم فى حياتى يعنى حياتى الروحية برضة بتبان فى تعاملى بالمجتمع
> بجد موضوع يستاهل التقيم 10/10



*أنا مبسوطه بأننا فعلا ابتدينا نفكر فى افعالنا والنتايج اللى وصلنالها  لغاية دلوقتى وده فى حد ذاته له فايده كبيره ..من ناحيه بنعرف اذا كانت خطواتنا معقوله ولا محتاجين نهتم اكتر بحياتنا .. وكمان بنحاول نعالج اى سلبيات مرينا بيها علشان نجاحنا يكون اسرع .
ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا دونا نبيل
> جقا جميل ان يحاول الانسان ان يقيم نفسة
> ولكن الاجمل ان يقيم من خلال من حولة ومجتمعة
> وليس من المنطق ان اعطى لنفسى درجات تقيمية مهما
> ...


*بص يا وليم مش عيب ابدا أنه تكون لينا وقفه مع النفس نحاسبها على اللى فات ونشجعها تنجح فى اللى جاى
 والتقييم مش  الغرض منه اننا نخدع نفسنا ونقولها برافو كنتى هايله وهى مكانتش كده
لا بالعكس الصراحه مطلوبه مع نفسنا .. اللى كنا فيه كويسين وناجحين هنستفيد منه بأنه يكون لينا دافع لمزيد من النجاح .. واللى فشلنا فى تحقيقه بسبب تقصير مننا هنحاول نعالج تصرفاتنا ونتلاشى اى تصرف ممكن يعطلنا 
ميرسى يا فندم على مرورك المميز وأتمنى متابعتك*


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *بص يا وليم مش عيب ابدا أنه تكون لينا وقفه مع النفس نحاسبها على اللى فات ونشجعها تنجح فى اللى جاى
> 
> بصيت وببحلق ونظرى 6/6 شارب بس مش شوربة :t25:
> 
> ...



تابعنا يا باشا
وفى انتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2009)

> وأعتقد اننى لم اقل عيبا وانما قلت أنا تقيمنا يكون ممن حولنا والمجتمع
> وما نفعلة مع النفس هو كشف حساب وليس تقيما بدرجات


*ليييييييه بتعتقد أن تقييم اللى حواليك هيكون أصدق من تقييمك لنفسك !!!!
انت ناسى ان فى حاجه اسمها مجامله وحاجه اسمها مصلحه وحاجات تانيه ممكن تكون مأثره على تقييم الناس ليك *


> ايضا لم اقل هذا بل قلت اننا من الممكن ان ننحاز لانفسنا بلا قصد
> لانها طبيعة بشرية فقد افعل ما هو فى قرارة نفسى صوابا وهو خطأ فى نظر الاخرين


*ننحاز لنفسنا يعنى بنخدع نفسنا .. طيب هنخدعها لصالح مييييييين
ده يبقى كده منستاهلش اى نجاح اساساااا *

*وعلى فكره يا وليم انا قصدت بالتقييم شىء رمزى مش مهم نعرف الرقم بالظبط  أنا اقصد  أننا لازم نعرف حقيقتنا وحقيقة اللى وصلناله  والمهملات فى حياتنا واللى بنكون غافلين عنها .. يعنى تقدر تقول كده كشف حساب بنقدمه لنفسنا 
مبسوطه من متابعتك وانا معاك للاخر ههههههه*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ليييييييه بتعتقد أن تقييم اللى حواليك هيكون أصدق من تقييمك لنفسك !!!!
> 
> من حولى من اهلى ومجتمعى هما مراتى الواقعية من حيث علاقتى بهم
> وتأثرهم من افعالى سواء ناجحة ام فاشلة ومدى استفادة المجتمع منى هو التقييم الحقيقى لى وهو يظهر تلقائى دون طلبة
> ...



صدقينى وان لا امل من الحوار طالما كان ايجابيا
وليس مجرد فلسفة لا تغنى ولا تفيد
خاصة لو كان الحوار مع دونا الجميلة
ودمتى بود


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> الرضا والطموح شىء جميل لكن للاسف مش كفايه لنجاح الانسان يا جوجو
> والتقييم  ده علشان نعرف احنا ماشيين صح ولا لا
> نورت يا  فندم *


*عذرا اختلف معاكى
هما كفاية جدا مسئلة ماشيين صح ولا غلط دى منقدرش نقيمها 
لانه احنا منعرفش الخير فين والشر فين 
ربنا وحده اللى يعلم فين الخير لينا وفين الشر لينا
ممكن حاجة نعتبرها احنا انها شر لينا ولكن ربنا حاططها فى طريقنا لخير اكبر فى المستقبل
يبقى ازاى هقدر اقول انى صح ولا غلط وهناك احتماليه انى حكمى يكون غلط
انا شايف ان الانسان طالما راضى عن اللى بيعمله  
وعنده طموح انه يكون احسن فهو فى طريقه للنجاح 
لانه مفيش نجاح بنسبة 100 % 
النجاح شئ نسبى  والفشل كذلك 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يوليو 2009)

في حاجات مش ينفع اقيم فيها نفسي لان ممكن تقييمي ده يخليني اتغر يعني مثلا في حياتي الروحية

مثلا يعني شايفه نفسي بصلي الصلوات الاساسيه في الاجبيه ومواظبه علي الصوم والتناول والاعتراف

وبخدم في كنيسة وبعمل حاجات حلون كتير نقول ممكن التقييم 6 او 7 من 10

ممكن اقول ان كده حلو جدا والمفروض ارضي عن نفسي بس كده غلط

لان المفروض في حياتي الروحية وبس اكون طماعة وغيورة يعني اطمع اني اوصل لمكانة اعلي او لو شوفت

حد احسن مني او بيعمل حاجة انا مش بعملها اغير منه واعملها زيه واحاول اني ابدع فيها علشان اخد بركة

اكتر ده مش حرام لاني في الاخر هقرب من ربنا اكتر.

كمان انا شايفة ان المفروض ان مش احط لنفسي حد معين اوصل ليه ممكن نحط مرحلة لما اوصلها ابص 

للمرحلة اللي بعدها يعني تكون مفتوحة علشان يبقي عندي طموح اني اغير من نفسي للاحسن

ده رأي ممكن يكون غلط وممكن يكون صح

ميرسي ليكي جدا للموضوع الجميل ده

تقبلي مروري

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## zama (20 يوليو 2009)

الحقيقة الحوار بين أستاذنا /وليم تل   وأستاذتنا / دونا نبيل ..

كان حوار ممتع وإيجابى للغاية وأنا أستفدت منه كتير أوى أوى ..

لكن أسمحلى أستاذى/ وليم أنا اختلف مع حضرتك فى فكرة إن "كشف الحساب يختلف تماماً عن التقييم"..

*أنا رأيئ أنهما عمل وااااااااااااااااااااحد لا يفصلهما شئ ..

بمعنى لما الأنسان يقدم كشف حساب لنفسه يقوم بسرد ما قام بفعله من أعمال سواء كانت أعماله إيجابية 

أم سلبية وفى هذا الكشف يقوم صاحبه بمعرفة أخطائه وأيضا يقوم بمعرفة إيجابياته وفى كلتا الحالتين يكون 

الأنسان يكون قد أكتسب نقطة لنفسه أذا كان عمله إيجابياً وقد خسر نقطة أذا كان عمله سلبياً ..

وهكذا يكون فى نفس الوقت قد قدم كشف حسابه لنفسه وقد كتب أيضاً تقييماً لذاته ..

طبعاً أنا أؤيد حضرتك إن التقييم الأنسان لنفسه من الممكن يكون فيه مجاملة من الأنسان لذاته ولكن هذا لا 

يحدث  إلا مع ضعيفى النفوس وغير الناضجين أو ما نسميهم بالمخادعين لأنفسهم ..

وهذه لم تكن قاعدة عامة ولكن تقييم الأنسان لذاته يكون على أساس من الصحة واليقين بأن تقييمه لن ينبع من

 وجهات نظره الخاصة فقط بل من تشارك الأخرين معه فى أن هذا الشئ هو الصحيح فأذا خالف الأنسان تلك 

القاعدة التى نشأت فبذلك قد أخطأ وتقييمه كان أيضا خاطئ ..  

بالنسبة للمثل اللى حضرتك طرحته لأستاذتنا/ دونا.. الحقيقة هو المثل جميل  لكن حضرتك أتخذت مثلاً يختلف

 على حسب الأذواق ولا يوجد به قاعدة موحدة لأن هناك ناس تحب الأكل بدون ملح نهائى وأخرون يحبونه بملح 

وكلهم لم يخطئوا .. 

أما هناك أشياء لا يختلف عليها أحد فلها قواعد ثابتة ومرجعيات مقدسة ومعروفة لدى الجميع ..

مثلاً: السرقة حراااااااااااام ولا يصح ممارستها ..

الحقيقة أخى الحبيب أنا لا أختلف مع شخصك الغالى بالنسبة لى ولكنى أختلف مع نقطة من تفكير حضرتك ..

لك فائق أحترامى ..*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة الحوار بين أستاذنا /وليم تل   وأستاذتنا / دونا نبيل ..
> 
> كان حوار ممتع وإيجابى للغاية وأنا أستفدت منه كتير أوى أوى ..
> 
> ...



اخى الحبيب شكرا على مشاركتك الايجابية
وانا ما ذلت معك متابع واتمنى ان تكون فهمت مقصدى
ودمت بود


----------



## BAVLY99 (20 يوليو 2009)

انا شايف انه لو التقييم من 10 هيبقى النتيجة وحشة قوى

فانا بفكر ان النتيجة تبقى من 100 وبكده انا اقدر اقول ان تقريبا كده تقييمى 1% 

وده طبعا لانى مش مدى لربنا حتى واحد على 1000000 من حقه { يارب يسامحنى على كده}

بس ساعات بردو بحس ان ممكن اوصل لحد 30% لكن عمرى مفكرت انى فعلا عديت ال30%

شكرا يا دونا وربنا يباركِك​


----------



## zama (21 يوليو 2009)

*أستاذى / وليم ..*

*الحقيقة أنا فهمت ماذا تقصد وأحترم فى نفس الوقت وجهة نظر حضرتك ..

صدقنى أستاذى من الممكن إن الأنسان يقيم نفسه دون أنحياز لذاته ..

مثل الطالب المطروح من قبل حضرتك أنا بطبقه كل سنة فى دراستى وبكون عارف السنة الدراسية مدى موقفها  بالنسبة لى هل أكون ناجح أم راسب وله حق الأعادة ..

ولكن تقييمى لنفسى لم ينتج عنه الغرور وكبر النفس ولكن بالنسبة لى ينتج عنه مدى صحة موقفى ومعرفة ما أحتاج إليه للتصويب ..

ولكن مسألة تقييم الناس لى أنا لا أعترف بها نهائيا ولكنى أشكرهم على موقفهم منى..

لماذا لا أعترف بها ؟؟  لأنى متأكد مهما كانت الناس على قدر وفير من الذكاء فأنهم لا يعرفونى مثلما أعرف أنا نفسى .. وهذا إلى جانب أنى أحتكم إلى أسلوب العدالة مع نفسى بمعنى لا أنكر ما أفعله حسناً  وأيضاً أقوم بتصويب ما أعرفه بنفسى من خطأ ..

ومن الممكن أن لا أكشف جميع أخطائى معتقداً أن بعض الأشياء التى أعتقد أنها صحيحة وهى فى الأصل تكون خطأ وهنا يأتى دور "أب الأعتراف" و"دور الناس" وهى ما تسمى بالعوامل الخارجية فى أصلاحى ومساعدتى لكى أصل لتقييم أقرب للصحة .. 

ولكنى لم أقل "تقييم صحيح" لأنى لم أصل لمعرفة جميع أخطائى إلى جانب لأنى كائن ضعيف ومتجدد فى فعل الخطية ..

أشكرك أستاذى / وليم  لأتاحة الفرصة لى للحوار الممتع معك وهذه حقيقة وليست مجاملة ..*


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> *أستاذى / وليم ..*
> 
> *الحقيقة أنا فهمت ماذا تقصد وأحترم فى نفس الوقت وجهة نظر حضرتك ..
> 
> ...



بالعكس اخى الحبيب مينا
فالحوار معك شيق جدا 
والخوف من دونا تجىء وتقول اخى العزيز وليم اخى العزيز مينا
طولتوا القاعدة فى موضوعى صحصحوا دة ايجار مدة مش تمليك
بعد كدة ها يبقى فية حذف وطرد :t30:
واعتذر على الاسهاب فى الحوار
ودمت بود


----------



## zama (22 يوليو 2009)

*أستاذى /وليم  ..*

*أشكرك أخى لإظهار المعنى اللغوى بين كلمتى "تقييم" و"تقويم" ..

لكن فى الحقيقة لم يختلط على الأمر فى التمييز بينهما ..

الحقيقة يوجد أختلاف فى وجهات النظر ولكن ليس خلاف لأنى لا أحبذ ذلك اللفظ السلبى ..

وجهة نظر حضرتك توضح الأتى :
"الأنسان يقدم لنفسه كشف حساب والتقييم مترووووك للناس لأنهم أصدق فى تقييمهم " ..

وجهة نظرى المتواضعة تعبر عن الأتى :
"كشف الحساب ينتج عنه التقييم الشخصى القائم على الأسس الصحيحة النابعة من الدين أو من الأخلاقيات أو من أى مرجعية موثوق بها  إلى جانب موقفى الثابت من تقييم الناس لى فهو تقييم ناقص ويشوبه بعض الأخطاء"..

تقييم الناس لى أحترمه وأشكرهم عليه لكنه ناقص ولم يكن قادر بما تحمله الكلمة من معنى أى "عاجز" على تقييمى تقييم صحيح ..

بمعنى: تقييم الناس ينحصر فى تقييمى لأعمالى كطالب أو فى مهنتى فهذه كلها أشياء ظاهرية تقييمها محدد ومعروف ..

بمعنى: لو الطالب حل 3 أسئلة من 4  بيكون ناجح بدرجة جيد جداً ..
وهكذا فى العمل لو تم تنفيذ المطلوب منى على أكمل وجه إلى جانب تقديمى بعض الأقتراحات لتنمية العمل فبالتالى تقييم الناس لى واضح ومعروف ولايحتاج لإبداع ..

أما هناك مثلاً يوجد فى بعض الأحيان أخطاء لتقييم الناس لعمل الأنسان ولم ولن يقدر أن يحصر هذا الخطأ إلا صاحبه فقط  ومعظم الناس تعرف أخطائها جيداً ..ولكنى لم أنكر .. أن هناك البعض لم يعرف أخطائه نظراً لتواضع خبراته الحياتية والعلمية.. والبعض الأخر يمتلكه الشعور بأنه لم يخطأ وهذا أخطر نوع ..

فمثلاً الجانب الروحى ..
يوجد أنسان يذهب للكنيسة بأنتظام ويتظاهر فى الخدمة بالتواضع والأمانة والوداعة ولكن هذا قناع  فيكون تقييم الناس له أو لها بالأنسان/ة  المثالى/ة  فهذا تقييم خاطئ ..

ونفترض أن نوعيةذلك الأنسان المذكور بالمثل السابق من أول نوعية من الناس أى الناضج العارف بخطأه فمن الممكن تقويم نفسه وسلوكه لكى يستحق تقييم الناس له ..

الأنسان يصنع لنفسه كشف حساب ويؤدى به لتقييم جامع شامل أفضل من تقييم الناس له ..

أنا معك أخى وأوافقك على أن النفس البشرية ليست نرجسية ولكن هناك نفوس كثيرة  أخى الحبيب تحاول أن تتبع  ما هو صحيح ..

أمامها القواعد والأشياء السليمة النابعة من الدين والأخلاقيات  فمن يخالفها فهو يخدع نفسه فقط ..

وهذا ليس مقياس حتى ولو كانت الأغلبية تخدع نفسها فالتقييم الشخصى مازال موجوداً يحمل كل معانيه وقيمه الرائعة ..

فى النهاية.. أخى الحبيب أنا لم أنكر ولم أتجاهل دور الناس فى حياتى ولكن يقتصر دورهم بالنسبة لى فى إرشادى لمصادر القواعد السليمة والصحيحة_أذا كنت أجهل تلك المصادر_ التى أبنى عليها تقييمى لنفسى وأيضاً لكى أقيم تقييمهم لى لكى أعرف مدى مصداقيته هل تقييمهم سليم أم مخادع ..

أسف جداً على الأطالة أخى وأستاذى/ وليم ..*


----------



## zama (22 يوليو 2009)

*أستاذى / وليم* ..

*تعقيباً منفصلاً على مثل الطالب ..

لو سنحت الفرصة أمامى كطالب وأنا أقوم بتأدية أمتحانى وكل سؤال موضح قيمته أمامه ويوجد نموذج للإجابة سواء نموذج إجابة نصى أو نموذج إجابة يتضمن عناصر يتم الأجابة عليها ..

فأنا فى تلك الحالة أكون قادر على تقييم نفسى بنفسى  إذا سمح لى الأستاذ الجامعى بذلك ..

وسوف أجعله يقتنع أيضاً بتقييمى لنفسى ..

ولكن لم تأتى مثل تلك الفرصة أمامى من قبل ..

لماذا أؤكد على وجود نموذج أجابة مسبق؟؟

 حتى لايكون التقييم من وجهة نظرى وأيضا لايكون من وجهة نظره المطلقة وبالتالى نأتى لتقييم صحيح وليس أقرب للصحة لأن ذلك الموضوع محدود وجوانبه معروفه ولا مجال للتخبط أو الحيرة ..

أشكرك ..*


----------



## وليم تل (22 يوليو 2009)

اخى الحبيب مينا
بعيد عن الاختلاف وليس الخلاف احتراما وتقديرا لوجهه نظرك 
فأنا اجد امامى محاورا يؤمن بوجهه نظرة ويدافع عنها بكل السبل وهذ مما يجعلنى استمتع اكثر بالحوار 
معك خاصة وان اسلوبك فى الحوار اكثر من راقى وحتى لا يتشعب منا الحوار عليك بالتمعن فى الصورة التالية






انها اسلوبا للتقييم لاى موضوع بالمنتدى وهذا ما ذكرتة كمثل فى ردى السابق بأعتبار ان ما نفعلة داخل المنتدى هو جزء من حياتنا ووتيرة ننتهج بها وبالتالى فقبل ان ارد على ردك الاخير اسئل ؛
1- هل تقيم اى موضوع قبل ان تشارك بة فى المنتدى ام يكون عشوائيا ؟
2-هل تستطيع تقيم موضوعك بعد مشاركتك بة اما التقييم يختص بة الاخرون فقط ؟
3- ما رد فعلك عندما لا يلقى موضوعك استحسانا من الاعضاء ؟
4- وما رد فعلك تجاة نقل موضوعك لقسم اخر او المحذوفات ؟
5- هل ستعيد تقيمك لاى موضوع تالى ام انك لن تبالى ؟
فى انتظار اجاباتك اخى الحبيب حتى اتابع ردى على ردك الاخيرواسمح لى ان اترك الجدول التالى لمتابعتة اثناء ردك على اسئلتى
ودمت بود





​


----------



## zama (24 يوليو 2009)

*أستاذى /وليم ..*

فى البداية .. أشكرك .. على المجاملة اللطيفة التى أفتتح بها رد حضرتك ..

*1- هل تقيم اى موضوع قبل ان تشارك بة فى المنتدى ام يكون عشوائيا ؟*

حتماً ولابد من عمل إجراء تقييمى لما أسعى لوضعه من مواضيع و ردود بها وجهة نظرى بالمنتدى ولم يشوبه أى نوع من العشوائية 

وإذا وجدت مواضيع تنسب لى لم تكن خاضعة لمبدأ الفحص قبل النشر فهذا لايعفينى من كونى خاطئ ولكن 

لم يشفع لى إلا أنى لم أكن أعرف فكرة التقييم بشكل دقيق فى حياتى حينئذ ..

-*هل تستطيع تقيم موضوعك بعد مشاركتك بة اما التقييم يختص بة الاخرون فقط ؟*

بعد نشر الموضوع بالمنتدى ليس من حقى بعد أن أقوم بأى تصرف يستدل به على تقييمى لموضوعى 

لأن مثل هذا التصرف يدل على السذاجة أو كبر النفس ..

ويعبر أيضاً عن جهل فاعله بحدود نهاية مسئوليته وبداية دور الأخرين ..  

ولأنى سبق تقييمى له قبل وضعه أما التقييم الباقى فهو من قبل المشاهد ..

3*- ما رد فعلك عندما لا يلقى موضوعك استحسانا من الاعضاء ؟*

لأصبح أكثر واقعية ومصداقية فيكون موقفى كالأتى .. 

موقفى المتأثر بالعاطفة : أكون حزين جداً على مجهودى الذى لم يجد أى أستحسان فى عيون الأخرين ..

ولكن

موقفى  المفكر : له القرار الأول و الأخير فى أعادة النظر فى موضوعى بعين ثاقبة فاحصة فى كل جوانب الموضوع 

مع مطابقة نقد القراء ..فهل نقدهم يعبر عن أختلاف مع فكرة الموضوع؟؟
 أم ناتج عن ضعف أسلوبى للتعبير عن هدفى فنتج عنه الفهم الخاطئ لديهم ؟؟

فى تلك الحالتين فأنا محتاج للتصحيح فى فكرتى إذا ثبت عدم صحتها أو أسعى لتقوية أسلوبى وتقويم مابه من خطأ..

-* وما رد فعلك تجاة نقل موضوعك لقسم اخر او المحذوفات ؟*

إذا حدث ذلك فلابد من وجود خطأ عندى وليس قاصر الخطأ على قصور لدى ولكن من الممكن سبقنى أخر فى عرض نفس الفكرة وهذا شئ لا يستدعى أى رد فعل سلبى بالعكس فأنى أنا المستفيد لأرى توأم موضوعى ولكن بفكر أخر وعين جديدة ووجهة نظر مختلفة ..

إذا كان الخطأ لدى فيجب تصحيحه بعد معرفته ..


*هل ستعيد تقيمك لاى موضوع تالى ام انك لن تبالى ؟*

يعجبنى كثيراً ذلك السجع الذى يجدد روح الموسيقى بالكلام ..

وكما قالوا أسلافنا "ما أحسن الأسجاع ..وما أخفها على الأسماع " ..

كيف أعيد التقييم وهو موضوع تالى إذن فأنا لم أكن أقيمه بعد !! ؟؟ 

الحقيقة أخى بعد أن قمت بإجاباتى على الأسئلة أسمح لى بتوضيح جزئية معينة ..

كما أشرت من خلال وجهة نظرى مسبقاً بأنى لم ألغى تقييم الناس لى بل أوضحت عدم أهميته الناتجة عن نقصه .. 

أريد أن أتسائل لماذا الأنسان لم يكن قادراً فى وجهة نظر حضرتك لتقييم نفسه بنسبة مئوية معلنة لذاته ؟؟ !!

*أنتظر أجابتك*..

من خلال الجدول الموضح من قبل حضرتك ليوضح الفرق ..

فتوجد ملاحظة من خلاله "بعد تقويم الخطأ ورفع من قيمة نجاحاته " وذلك بجزئية "كشف الحساب" إذن فالأنسان حدد نجاحاته ..

نظرة متأنية بدقة..

تحديد النجاح وتصويب أو تقويم الخطأ ناتجة عن فحص الأنسان لجميع أعماله فى كافة مجالات حياته فتحديد عمل معين من وسط تلك الأعمال وأعلانه لذاته أنه عمل ناجح فأنه تحقق بذلك التقييم حقاً أنه هو التقييم ..
لماذا تحقق التقييم الشخصى ؟؟

*لأن ذلك العمل الذى أعتبرته عمل ناجح فقد أرتقى مكانة عالية فى نظرك وبالتالى فهو بذلك تم تقييمه حتى ولوكان ذلك بشكل مبدئى ..*والعمل الخاطئ فقد سقط من جدول أعمالك وتحول لقائمة التعديلات حتى لا يتكرر مثله مرة أخرى وسقوطه ذلك يعنى خسارته .. التقييم يتم أثناء كشف الحساب ولكنه عملية مستترة .. 

أتسائل متعجباً : ألن يعجب أى أنسان نجاح من نجاحاته ويلفت نظره ويعتبر علامة بارزة فى حياته بأكملها ؟؟ !!

أنتظر أجابتك ..

الحقيقة بالنسبة لأسئلة حضرتك التى سبق وضعها وتم الإجابة عليها يتبلور محورها الأساسى حول التقييم البيانى المدرج للناس فقط !!

ألن تعلم أخى الحبيب أن التقييم له أنواع ؟؟

تقييم الناس لى  .. تقييم الشخص لذاته .. 

أنا لا ألغى تقييم الناس لى ..
ولكن .. هل الناس يعرفون كل مايدور فى تفكيرى الصامت الذى لم يعبر عنه بفعل مادى هل يعرفونه؟؟ !! 

بالطبع لا ..

إذن فأى التقييمين أدق وأشمل خاصة مع الأنسان الناضج الذى سبق الكلام عنه ؟؟

أنتظر أجابتك ..

من خلال حياة السيد المسيح _ له كل المجد_ على الأرض كانت حياته تعليمية وتبشيرية ..

قيم السيد المسيح التلاميذ عندما خافوا من شدة الريح وأيقظوه فقال لهم " يا قليلى الإيمان " ..
فهذا تقييم .. وهذا التقييم من النوع الأول الذى يلقى تأييداً من حضرتك ..

ولكن هذا التقييم أثق به لأنه من الذى خلق الكون العارف والفاحص نفسى ويعرفها أكثر من معرفتى بها ..
إذن فمن منا المسيح الثانى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وأيضا علمنا السيد فى نهاية حياته على الصليب عندما قيم عمله قائلاً  " قد أكمل " ..
هذا نموذج عملى على تقييم الأنسان الناضج لذاته ..

*أشكرك أخى العزيز وأستاذى /وليم  ..*


----------



## وليم تل (27 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> *أستاذى /وليم ..*
> 
> فى البداية .. أشكرك .. على المجاملة اللطيفة التى أفتتح بها رد حضرتك ..
> 
> ...



الشكر بالقطع ليك ولحوارك الشيق واتمنى ان تضع امثلة فى حياتنا
الواقعية لاثبات وجهه نظرك

ودمت بود


----------



## zama (28 يوليو 2009)

أستاذى / وليم ..

فى البداية أنحنى أحتراماً لرأي حضرتك بى وسيظل شهادة أفتخر بها ودافعاً قوياً لى لتحسين أسلوبى للأفضل دائماً لأكون مستحقاً تلك الشهادة العظيمة .. 

*بالقطع لانك تقيم موضوع اخر وذلك فى حالة النقل اما موضوع تكتبة فيقيمة الاخرون ..*

الحقيقة أنا بقيم الموضوع سواء كان منقول أم فكرته تنسب لى لأنى من الممكن أن أفكر بشكل خاطئ فلابد من عرض الموضوع على مرحلة الفحص التابعة لى الذى يتم فيها فحص الموضوع وتقييمه حتى يكون لائقاً من حيث الأفكار الأساسية بشكل مبدئى .. وهذا لايلغى تقييم الناس للموضوع فذلك حقهم ..

يوجد رد لى وهو " وإذا وجدت مواضيع تنسب لى لم تكن خاضعة لمبدأ الفحص قبل النشر فهذا لايعفينى من كونى خاطئ ولكن لم يشفع لى إلا أنى لم أكن أعرف فكرة التقييم بشكل دقيق فى حياتى حينئذ .. "

رد حضرتك عليه " معنى ذلك انك الان تعرف و واثق من كل تقيماتك للاخرين الان وبالتالى نفسك فهل هذا منطقى اخى الحبيب ؟!
الا تعلم اننا مهما وصلنا من المعرفة سنظل نجهل اشياء كثيرة وبالتالى سنظل نتعلم طول ما فينا حياة "

توضيحى لردى : أنا أقصد إن وجد موضوع ينسب لى لم أطبق عليه مبدأ التقييم الذى أتحدث عنه الأن فهذا لأنى من الممكن كنت أضع المواضيع أو الردود بدون مبدأ الفحص والتقييم لأنى لم أعرفهم حينئذ ..

تعليقى لرد حضرتك : ملحوظة أخى أنا لم أقيم أى شخص بالمنتدى نهائياً لأنى لم أستخدم شكل الميزان للتقييم الخاص بشخصه.. ولكنى أستخدم النجوم لتقييم عمله وبالتالى فأنا واثق جداً من تقييمى لأى عمل منسوب للأخرين لأن تقييمى نابع عن أقتناعى بفكرة ما قدمه لنا ..

أخى الحبيب أنا لم أكن قادر على تقييم الناس لأنى لم أتشرف برؤيتهم ولا أكتفى بالكتابة المعبرة عن رأى كل منهم  لأننى أفتقد لما نسميه بروح المواجه التى بها أرى ملامحه أثناء حديثه وأيضا نبرات صوته المعبر عن حالته وأيضا لغة العيون كل هذا لم يظهر بشكل كافى أو ينعدم فى الكتابة إن صح تعبيرى .. الحقيقة أنا هكتفى بذلك حتى لا يضيع هدف الحوار الأساسى ..

بالنسبة لتقييمى لنفسى أنا واثق منه تماماً لأنه لم يتم بناؤه على وجهات نظرى الخاصة ولكن بالرجوع لأصول المعرفة المشار إليها مسبقاً فى حوارنا ..

أنا معك أخى بإستمرار إكتساب الأنسان للمهارات ومعرفة الأشياء الجديدة حتى أنتقاله الطاهر من حياته الأرضية ..

رد حضرتك : "اذا فما رأيك فى قولك السابق انك اصبحت قادرا على التقييم ؟! "

تعليقى : أنا لم أشير فى ردى السابق لتقييمى للموضوع بالنجوم ولكنى أقصد تقييمى الشخصى لموضوعى المنسوبة فكرته لى بالتقييم المعنوى دون وضع نجوم للموضوع بيدى لأن هذا ليس حقى كما أشرت ..


رد حضرتك : "من هنا التصحيح والتقويم ينبع من كشف حساب وليس تقيما كما يحدث لو كان لديك منشئة اقتصادية واراد مأمور الضرائب ربط الضرائب عليك ستقدم لة كشف الحساب ومنة يقد او يقيم قيمة الضريبة عليك "

تعليقى : كشف الحساب ينتج عنه تقييم الأعمال عموماً .. مثال : مأمور الضرائب يسهل على صاحب الشركة تقييم  ضرائب شركته أيضاً طالما أن الضرائب تقدر بنسب محددة ثابتة ولم تعتمد على تقييم من وجهات النظر
لكلا الطرفين ..

*أرجو النظر لمثل الطالب الموضح فى ردى رقم " 47 " فأنه يوضح ماأريد أن أقول  والرجاء الرد عليه ..*


رد حضرتك : "اخى الحبيب طالما اعتبرت تقيم الاخرين وحكمت علية بالنقصان فهذا يعتبر فى حد زاتة الغاءا شبه مستترا لتقيمهم وبالتالى اهميتهم بالنسبة لك "..

تعليقى : أمر طبيعى جداً أنه يكون تقييم الناس لى ناقص وغير مكتمل وبهذا أنا لم ألغيه ولم أقلل من قدره ومكانة الناس بالنسبة لى مكانتها قائمة على الأحترام المتبادل ولم تهتز بموضوع التقييم ..

أنا وضحت لماذا تقييم الناس لبعضها البعض يشوبه خطأ فى مثل: 
 " الجانب الروحى "  وأنا لم ألقى الناس بالباطل ..  

ردحضرتك : " اخى الحبيب ما يدور فى فكرك الرب هو الوحيد الاعلم بة اما المجتمع فيهمة الظاهرى منك وافعالك وايجابياتك بة وهل انت عضو نافع لمجتمعك ام لا ومن عاش لنفسة فقط ما استحق ان يولد " ..

تعليقى : كلام جميل جداً  وأنا أعلم أن ربنا وحده هو الذى يحاسبنى لكن إذن فالتقييم الناتج عن الناس يكون خاطئ والأصدق لو يقييم الشخص الناضج نفسه فيكون ذلك أصدق وأفيد ..

لأن الهدف من التقييم وكشف الحساب هم المعالجة للخطأ والفرحة الحقيقية بما نحققه من نجاح ولم تحدث تلك الفرحة نتيجة التقييم الخاطئ الذى ينخدع الناس به من المظاهر الخادعة التى يعجزون الناس عن معرفة الحقيقة الصادقة لها ..


رد حضرتك : "اخى الحبيب لا وجة مقارنة هنا بين تقييم الرب وتقييم الانسان
وبالتالى لا اعتبرة مثلا لتوضيح نظريتك عن التقييم ..؟! "

تعليقى : أنا لم أقصد أن أشبه الناس برب المجد المتجسد فى صورة السيد المسيح الذى شابه البشر فى كل شئ ماعدا الخطية .. أنا أقصد أنه قيم تلاميذه فى المثل المذكور مسبقاً  ولكن تقييمه سليم 100% لأنه هو الخالق العارف بكل شئ والعارف بنفوسنا أكثر من معرفة أصحابها بها ..

هل باقى الناس مثله فى المعرفة ليكون تقييمهم صحيح 100 % مثل تقييم !!

بالطبع لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا    ..

فإذن تقييم الناس لبعضهم ناقص ..

ذلك ما أقصد .. فلماذا لم تقبل ذلك المثل ؟؟ !!


رد حضرتك : "وما ذلت اقول النفس البشرية من الممكن ان تكون عادلة اثناء تقييم الغير ولكنها فى الغالب ستكون مشوشة التقييم فى ذاتها ولذلك افضلة كشف حساب لمراجعة الافعال وقد يكون سليما او يشوبة بعض الاخطاء وعلينا ان نتقبل تقيم الاخرين لينا وما علينا الا محاولة تقويم افعالنا "

تعليقى : ممكن فى بعض الحالات النفس البشرية تعدل مع غيرها وذلك مع إنعدام الحقد والغيرة وتوافر الصفات الإيجابية ومن الممكن تعطى تقييم ظاهرياً سليم ..
ولكن الأفضل أن يقيم الشخص الناضج نفسه ويكون متحيزاً للحق فقط لأجل منفعته وتوجد فى ذلك التقييم أفضلية لأن الشخص نفسه يعرف معظم أخطائه ونجاحاته وبالتالى يعطى كل شئ حقه وبالتالى يكون تقييمه أقرب للكمال ..

ردى السابق : "الحقيقة بالنسبة لأسئلة حضرتك التى سبق وضعها وتم الإجابة عليها يتبلور محورها الأساسى حول التقييم البيانى المدرج للناس فقط !! "

رد حضرتك السابق  : "للأسف انا لم اقل ذلك بل قلت مراجعة النفس للنفس بكشف حساب بة مجريات افعالى وتقويم ما يحتاج التقويم اما رد فعل المجتمع الذى اعيش فية هو التقييم النهائى الذى اردخ لة واقوم ما يحتاج تقويما من افعالى او سلوكياتى "

تعليقى : تمام أخى حضرتك تؤيد فى ردك ما ذكرته أنا معبراً عن وجهة نظر حضرتك وهو " أنى ذكرت إن حضرتك تؤكد أن التقييم بالدرجات متروك للناس أما ما نفعله نحن لا يعتبر إلا كشف حساب فقط " ذلك ما أقصده فقط ..
فما الخطأ الذى أرتكبته ؟؟


أريد مراجعة قراءة تلك الفقرة مرة أخرى طبعاً بعد إذن حضرتك .. لأنها توضح وجهة نظرى ..

نظرة متأنية بدقة..

تحديد النجاح وتصويب أو تقويم الخطأ ناتجة عن فحص الأنسان لجميع أعماله فى كافة مجالات حياته فتحديد عمل معين من وسط تلك الأعمال وأعلانه لذاته أنه عمل ناجح فأنه تحقق بذلك التقييم حقاً أنه هو التقييم ..
لماذا تحقق التقييم الشخصى ؟؟

لأن ذلك العمل الذى أعتبرته عمل ناجح فقد أرتقى مكانة عالية فى نظرك وبالتالى فهو بذلك تم تقييمه حتى ولوكان ذلك بشكل مبدئى ..والعمل الخاطئ فقد سقط من جدول أعمالك وتحول لقائمة التعديلات حتى لا يتكرر مثله مرة أخرى وسقوطه ذلك يعنى خسارته .. *التقييم يتم أثناء كشف الحساب ولكنه عملية مستترة* .. 

أريد تعليق حضرتك على ردى رقم " 46  " كما وعدتنى ..

أرجو أن أكون وفقت فى توضيح ما أقصده ..


أشكرك أخى وأستاذى للحوار الشيق ..


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع فى غايه الخطورة والاهمية يدونا 

وبجد لو انا هقيمك بجد هديلك 11/10

لانى شايفة فيكى صفات كتير حلوة اوى ونفسى اتعلم ولو ربعها 

اما بقى لو قيمت نفسى هدى لنفسى صفر على الشمال 

وده حقيقى ومش ظلم لنفسى 

بس يمكن لو رجعت لاربنا وبقيت بنته اكيد الصفر ممكن يكون على اليمين 

ويفرق كتير اوى 

لانى ببساطة مش لاقية نفسى وانا بعيد عنه 

وفعلا بقولها كتير وهفضل اقولها انا ضاعت منى انجى الاولانية وبجد مش لاقيها نفسى ترجع تانى ​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 يوليو 2009)

اخى الحبيب مينا

مع خالص ودى لمناقشتك الجميلة ولكنى اشعر

ان الاعضاء اللى بيتابعوا حوارنا بيقولوا الثعلب فات فات وفى ديلة سبع لفات :new4:
لان المناقشة وسعت وتاهت لدرجة انا شخصيا تهت معاها وبالتالى لابد من تقيدها

وتحويلها من مجرد جولات نقاطية الى ضربة قاضية تترجم بنتيجة فعلية للحوار

ومن هنا سأضع من واقع الحياة العملية والفعلية ما يثبت وحه نظرى فى نقاط تالية :

1- انت فى منتدى من يقيم افعالك سواء كونك عضو متالق او ايجابى او مشاكس هى الادارة 

2- تقيم اى موضوع لك منقول او مكتوب يكون من الاعضاء شئت ام ابيت

3- ان كنت طالبا يقيم مجهودك وانتقالك للمرحلة التالية من قبل مسؤلى التعليم

4- ان كنت موظفا حكومى او فى قطاع الاعمال العام او الخاص تقيم وترقى وتحفز من قبل رؤسائك

5- ان كنت صاحب منشئة تجارية او صناعية يقيم عملك من خلال محاسب متخصص تدفع لة اجرة من مالك

كما ان الضرائب تقيم على منشئتك من قبل مأمور الضرائب وليس حسب تقيمك الشخصى

مما سبق اسردت ما يثبت صحة نظريتى او وجهه نظرى بخصوص التقيم

وعلية فأنا فى انتظار ما يثبت وجهه نظرك بأمثلة واضحة وفعلية من واقع الحياة
والا فعليك بالحاق بالجميلة دونا فى مخبئها السرى لان وليم تل بدأ يكشف عن انيابة:spor22::507pr:
ودمت بود


----------



## zama (28 يوليو 2009)

أستاذى / وليم ..

*وتحويلها من مجرد جولات نقاطية الى ضربة قاضية تترجم بنتيجة فعلية للحوار*

يوجد عتاب لى ..

لماذا تحول أسلوبك فى الحوار لضربات قاضية؟؟
 نحن لم نكن فى ساحة مصارعة رومانية .. ولكنه حوار أى مجال للتفاهم  وتبادل وجهات النظر سواء أقتنع أحدنا بوجهة نظر أخيه أو لم يحدث تلاقى فكرى فهذا لن يصيب العلاقة الأخوية القائمة بشئ ..

الحقيقة حوارنا لم يتشتت ولكنى سأجيبك على ما تريد ..


*- انت فى منتدى من يقيم افعالك سواء كونك عضو متالق او ايجابى او مشاكس هى الادارة *

أنا أعلم أن إدارة المنتدى هى التى تقييمنى ولكن على أسس موضوعة وموضحة لكل الأعضاء مسبقاً ..

بمعنى : لو أسئت لأخواتى هنا بالقول فذلك خطأ .. لو تجاوزت خصوصية أخواتى البنات فذلك خطأ ..
لو أعترضت على أسلوب الأدارة بأسلوب خالى من الأخلاقيات فذلك خطأ ..
لو فعلت أى شئ يخالف هدف المنتدى التبشيرى فذلك خطأ ..

كل هذه الأسباب وغيرها أذا فعلتها فأنى على علم مسبق بأنى مخطأ وبالتالى أكون قادر على تقييمى وهذا لايلغى تقييم الأدارة لى ..


*- تقيم اى موضوع لك منقول او مكتوب يكون من الاعضاء شئت ام ابيت*

لابد من تقييمى للموضوع قبل وضعه لأرى مدى توافقه مع وجهةنظرى أم لا يتوافق .. وأنا لا أقصد تقييمه بالنجوم ..
أما فكرة تقييم الأعضاء للموضوع فهذا حقهم ولكن هذا لا يلغى تقييمى للموضوع ..


*ان كنت طالبا يقيم مجهودك وانتقالك للمرحلة التالية من قبل مسؤلى التعليم*

الحقيقة أنا جاوبت على ذلك المثل فى ردى رقم " 47 " ..

*ان كنت موظفا حكومى او فى قطاع الاعمال العام او الخاص تقيم وترقى وتحفز من قبل رؤسائك ..*

من الممكن أن الموظف يقوم بتقييم نفسه أو معرفة تقييمه مسبقاً وذلك من خلال أنه قام بتأديه جميع أعماله المطلوبة منه على خير وجه وليس هذا فقط بل ويقوم بتقديم بعض الأقتراحات لتنمية العمل ..
فتقييمه لنفسه لايمنع تقييم رؤسائه له ..

*ان كنت صاحب منشئة تجارية او صناعية يقيم عملك من خلال محاسب متخصص تدفع لة اجرة من مالك

كما ان الضرائب تقيم على منشئتك من قبل مأمور الضرائب وليس حسب تقيمك الشخصى*

الحقيقة فى موضوع الضرائب فالضرائب المصرية جعلت كل شخص له الحق فى تقييم نفسه بنفسه ..
الأنسان الذى ينشأ تقريره أوتقييمه الخاص بأعماله على أساس سليم وصادق فيكون تقييمه لنفسه أمام مصلحة الضرائب يكون أيضاً صادق ..
ما أريد أن أوضحه وقد أوضحته بالفعل من خلال مثل الضرائب وهذا مثل من واقع الحياة المعاصرة وذلك أستجابة لطلب حضرتك فى توضيح وجهة نظرى بمثل ..

ذلك إلى جانب مثل السيد المسيح الذى كنت قد طرحت مسبقاً ووجد كل الأعتراض من حضرتك..
فى نهاية حياة السيد المسيح على الصليب قد قيم السيد عمله قائلاً " قد أكمل "
وذلك أهم مثل أتمسك به لأنه كان يريد أن يعلم الأنسان تقييم نفسه بنفسه ..

أكرر أيضاً ..

عندما قيم المسيح التلاميذ قائلاً لهم "ياقليلى الإيمان "..
 فهذا صورة من تقييم الناس لبعضها ولكن فى هذا المثل الوضع يختلف الذى قام بدور التقييم  هو الله الفاحص كل النفوس ..وبالتالى يكون تقييمه كامل ولا يشوب خطأ ..

فعندما يقيم الأنسان شخصية أخيه فأنا لا أحبذ هذا النوع من التقييم لأن فى هذه الحالة الأنسان لم يكن يعرف كل أسرار أخيه الأخر وبالتالى تقييمه يكون ناقص وغير صحيح ..

أما من الممكن الأنسان يقيم عمل أخيه ولكن أيضا التقييم فى هذه الحالة يكون ناقص .. أستند لكلامى بمثل ..

الشاب الذى يذهب يوميا للكنيسة ويتظاهر بالوداعة والأمانة والهدوء وكل ما هو إيجابى من صفات  فكل هذا قناع ولكن الناس لم تعرف إلا الظاهر أمامها  فيكون تقييمهم له بأنه شاب مثالى وهو على عكس ذلك ..

وذلك إثبات لصحة كلامى بأن تقييم الناس لبعضها يكون فى معظم الأحيان يشوبه الخطأ ..

فى النهاية أخى وأستاذى / وليم ..
أنا الحقيقة أتشرفت بالحوار معك جداً جداً .. أحترم وجه نظرك وأثبت وجهة نظرى بالأمثلة كما طلبت منى ..

أيضا أوجه الشكر لأستاذتى / دونا نبيل  ..
لأنها صاحبة هذا الموضوع الرائع ذو الفكر المستنير ..


----------



## وليم تل (29 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أستاذى / وليم ..
> 
> *وتحويلها من مجرد جولات نقاطية الى ضربة قاضية تترجم بنتيجة فعلية للحوار*
> 
> ...



واتمنى ان تكون فهمتنى صح وبلاش طيش الشباب وخليك واسع الصدر
كما تعهدتك ومنتظر امثلة واقعية ولا ناوى تفلسع هههههههههههههه
ودمت بود


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *عذرا اختلف معاكى
> هما كفاية جدا مسئلة ماشيين صح ولا غلط دى منقدرش نقيمها
> لانه احنا منعرفش الخير فين والشر فين
> ربنا وحده اللى يعلم فين الخير لينا وفين الشر لينا
> ...



*وانا هعرف اروح ولا اجى معاك يا جوجو
مضطره اوافقك علشان عارفاك هتتعبنى معاك وبرضه مش هتقتنع الا باللى فى دماغك :heat:
ههههههه نورت الموضوع يا فندم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> في حاجات مش ينفع اقيم فيها نفسي لان ممكن تقييمي ده يخليني اتغر يعني مثلا في حياتي الروحية
> 
> مثلا يعني شايفه نفسي بصلي الصلوات الاساسيه في الاجبيه ومواظبه علي الصوم والتناول والاعتراف
> 
> ...



*المقصود بالتقييم هو التفكير ومراجعه النفس يا مرموره وده شىء ايجابى للى معتاد عليه لانه بيدينا فرصه لتحسين وضعنا وتلاشى اخطائنا مع الوقت
ميررررسى يا قمرر لمرورك المميز دائما :Love_Letter_Open: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة الحوار بين أستاذنا /وليم تل   وأستاذتنا / دونا نبيل ..
> 
> كان حوار ممتع وإيجابى للغاية وأنا أستفدت منه كتير أوى أوى ..
> 
> ...



*اسعدنى مرورك الرائع كالمعتاد دائما يا مينا
ميرررسى وربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

bavly99 قال:


> انا شايف انه لو التقييم من 10 هيبقى النتيجة وحشة قوى
> 
> فانا بفكر ان النتيجة تبقى من 100 وبكده انا اقدر اقول ان تقريبا كده تقييمى 1%
> 
> ...



*طالما عندك وقت تحسن تقييمك يبقى مفيش مشكله وشىء حلو خالص وايجابى انك تبقى عارف وصلت لفين فى الطريق
الف شكر على مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*وليم ومينا اسعدنى متابعة الحوار الرائع والراقى فيما بينكما
ربنا يباركم اخواتى الاعزاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع فى غايه الخطورة والاهمية يدونا
> 
> وبجد لو انا هقيمك بجد هديلك 11/10
> 
> ...



*تصدقى بفكر اتغر عليكى حبه  :t30: هههههه 
انتى دايما رافعه معنويا تى كده 
 بصى كونك حاسه ان فى حاجه معينه مقلله تقييمك لنفسك دى اول خطوه فى الطريق الصح الخطوه التانيه  انك تبتدى تحولى الشىء السلبى ده لشىء ايجابى تفتخرى بيه وبلاش احباط بقى انتى شخصيه جميله بجد واكيد انك تغيرى من نفسك شىء مش صعب خالص بالنسبه لك ومتنسيش ان ربنا دايما منتظرنا نرجعله ونلجأله فى اى وقت 
ميرررسى وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*اولا شكرا للموضوع
فكرته جميله جدا*

بالنسبه للدرجات

لو انا قيمت نفسى اخذ صفر 
لأن الناس هى اللى بتقيمنى بأعمالى
التى تمجد الرب . ونحن ملحا للأرض

أما بالنسبه للأنسان عموما يجب أن يجاهد على قدر طاقته
لأرضاء الله أولا وأخيرا .... وأن يكون محبا لأسرته وللناس
وربنا قادر أن يقبلنا بضعفنا ...


*أكرر شكرى ليكم* ​


----------



## مسيحي جديد مخلص (27 أكتوبر 2009)

من راي شخصي لا اعتقد ان الشخص يقدر يقيم نفسه ميه بالميه الناس هي اللي تقيمه على اساس كل حاجه . حتى لو قيم نفسه اكيد راح يعطي لنفسه الافضل او يعطي لنفسه الاقل . هذي هي طبيعه الانسان .


شكرا لك على موضوع ودمتي بحفظ الرب 


على فكره انا اقيم نفسي بنسبه 5 من 10 

تحياتي للكل


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *اولا شكرا للموضوع
> فكرته جميله جدا*
> 
> بالنسبه للدرجات
> ...



*ميرررسى يا النهيسى على مرورك الجميل وبجد نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مسيحي جديد مخلص قال:


> من راي شخصي لا اعتقد ان الشخص يقدر يقيم نفسه ميه بالميه الناس هي اللي تقيمه على اساس كل حاجه . حتى لو قيم نفسه اكيد راح يعطي لنفسه الافضل او يعطي لنفسه الاقل . هذي هي طبيعه الانسان .
> 
> 
> شكرا لك على موضوع ودمتي بحفظ الرب
> ...



*اهلا بيك وبرأيك ونتمنى دوام التواصل
ربنا يباركك*


----------

